# pepsi cola 7 oz bottle



## c.rodriguezgarcia (Sep 12, 2009)

need to know age and price, thanks!


----------



## c.rodriguezgarcia (Sep 12, 2009)

another pic


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

1960's, $1.. you're welcome! []


----------



## c.rodriguezgarcia (Sep 12, 2009)

base


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice bottle.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 12, 2009)

interesting NDNR ... i don't have one like it..yet!


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2009)

havent seen that one nice!


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 13, 2009)

in your base pic. the numbers to the right of the mark in the center are the last two numbers of the year of manufacture very fuzzy but looks to be 58  ??


----------



## LC (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe you are right TJSJHART , late fifties . I have not seen one like this one before . I have sold the ones from the sixties for four to five dollars in the past . Interesting NDNR indeed c.rodriguezgarcia .


----------



## c.rodriguezgarcia (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank for your comments, we are the few, the proud...the bottle collectors.


----------



## c.rodriguezgarcia (Sep 14, 2009)

hey cyber! i hope u are doing fine...
  a question, if posible that i can find another bottle like this one for a buck if u know where please let me know because somebody wants to pay me 20 and i dont want to sell nothing that in some place can be cheap. if u can help me out i will give the info to the guy that want to pay me 20...
 like you said, IT'S LOVE[]


----------

